# Which Stump Grinder to buy?



## Cadex (Aug 26, 2003)

Well first post for this forum,and I'm guessing this question has been asked a few times. Which stump grinder to buy?

I currently work for a company using a vermeer 252. Which I find to be a good work horse. The only problem I find with it, is that I have to contract out to other stumpys the stumps I can't get too. eg around pools or down stairs , steep slopes ect..

Since I am going to be taking over this companys stumping contracts, I'm on the market for a new stump grinder. So I look at all the web sites, and read this report and that one. Since most of the machines are made in the US, I thought what not ask the people who use them. 

A little about the type of work they will be doing - 
Being based in Queensland Australia most of the stumps over here are hard wood - fresh cut and dead wood. Sizes range from just a few inches to over a meter with the odd on over 2 meters ( last one over 2 meters, took me 5.5 hours, boy was I glad when that was finished). Working in back yards and parks and open fields. 

So what do you suggest - I've look at vermeer, racyo,
alpine magnum, just to name a few - I think I am more in the market for a non auto drive machine

Thanks for you time

Cheers Cadex


----------



## Stumper (Aug 26, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Cadex! I have been using a Rayco RG12 for (can it really be?) 10 years. That model has been replaced by the RG13-which reflects a switch from a Kohler Magnum 12 powerplant to a 13hp Honda. It works very, very well for the type of work you are describing. If you are going to be working on many steep slopes you might want to consider buying a self propelled model. Mine is not and has served me very well but there have been times when I have wished for the self propelled feature (loading and unloading the machine, working steep slopes, and grinding those 2 meter stumps where it becomes necessary to put the machine down in the hole or backfill before continueing). If you are going to be retaining the Vermeer 252 then you might consider the Alpine Magnum (invented in Oz) as a supplement since it can access the rare stump which the small Rayco cannot-- but for a do everything machine I would get The Rayco. In fact the stump which cannot be accessed with my RG12 is so rare that I probably would get the Rayco even if I had the 252> The Rayco is more work to operate but faster than the 252-MUCH faster than the Alpine Mag. Best Wishes!


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 26, 2003)

I would suggest demoing a Vermeer 50TX. Apparently the suckers will go anywhere and are very stable.


----------



## protreecare (Aug 26, 2003)

A non-self propelled machine is a lot of work to use and to get to alot of stumps. Depending on the revenue that the machine will make, I would consider two machines. First, one of the small machines, I own a bluebird 13-14 and it gets the job done on the harder to get to stumps. And second a self propelled machine, Vermeer has a new grinder out that is the 352, it is similar to the 252 but with a 34hp gas or diesel engine. The drawback is machine has a retail of around $18k-$20k. I saw this machine in Montreal and it looks like it would be much quicker than the 252, and is supposed to drive faster too. You might check it out.
Good luck, there is no perfect piece of equipment.


----------



## preach it (Aug 27, 2003)

I own the Rayco RG13-II. (The one that Stumper is talking about.) It is basically brand new. I bought it last summer directly from the factory. (There is no dealer in my area.) I have no complaints. It is a real workout to grind down a large stump though. It has been in the 90s here for the last couple of weeks and grinding a few large stumps leaves me soaked in sweat. It is heavy, so don't slip pushing it up into the truck. The price is reasonable. I can even fit it through a 28 in. door or gate. I bought it because everyone around here has the behind the truck models. That's how money is made, do something someone else doesn't do.
Hey, Stumper thanks for the info. on the grinder teeth. They are working fine for me.


----------



## Stumper (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad to hear it Preach!


----------



## Cadex (Aug 28, 2003)

Cheers guys for all the info and advise. 
I'll have a closer look at the Rayco RG13-II. Aslo does onay one know if the new diesel motor on the vermeer 325 is compatable with the 252 unit.


----------



## protreecare (Aug 29, 2003)

NO you cannot get a diesel on the 252 that I am aware of. The 352 has the option of either, plus ten horespower which would make a lot of difference. We also have a Rayco 1625 supe jr. and am very pleased with it, and a Vermeer 505 which is the tracked 50hp diesel. The 505 is a beast when it comes to grinding, but it drives very slow, can tear up and rut a yard, and is pretty heavy to haul, but it will go about anywhere and will grind a 36in oak stump about 6in deep in 6-8 minutes.
Hope this helps


----------



## Cadex (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks protreecare for the info.


----------



## Lumberjack (Sep 19, 2003)

If money isn't that inportant (yea right) I would get a RG 85 4wd. We bought the 2wd 2-3 years ago. We ground a 10 foot stump and a 6 footer and cleaned it up in 4 hours. The 85 it an excellent machine with alot of power. It runs around 45000 but you need a 3/4 ton truck to move it. We also bought a RG 50 5-6 years ago. It will go through a 3 foot gate and is a great machine. The recently came out with a 65 hp version of the grinder. That would be the one I would recommend, they both have been awsome machines that can do anything it seems.

Carl


----------



## stormchaser (Nov 1, 2011)

*stormchaser*

i have a 4400 carlton remote control wireless and corded remote there called 7015 now its great on larger stumps and blowover its also for sale 256-759-4349 [email protected] i also re-sharpen grinder teeth sanvik pro teeth yeller jackets so give me a call if you want a great grinder or teeth sharpened can deliever for fee:bang:


----------



## stormchaser (Nov 1, 2011)

*stormchaser*



Cadex said:


> Thanks protreecare for the info.


 
CADEX you can buy a 35 hp van guard turn key enging from vermeer and adpeted it to ur 252 i did that to mine yrs ago also on my old 352 instead of that just buy mine lol older 7015 carlton will cut circles around a 252 256-759-4349:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 2, 2011)

Rg 50


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 2, 2011)

omg 8 year old thread!!!!!!!


----------

